# engine temp



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Just read the thread on wet stacking and diesel idling. Got me thinking about something I have noticed but not addressed on my ck 3510 hs. The temp gauge never goes up to normal, will get off the cold by just a bit. I plowed 20 acres with a 2 bottom in warm weather and never got up passed quarter way up on gauge. I always run the idle up to 12 or shut it down if more that 10 minutes. I don't use it much in winter but keep it in a warm shop next the bobcat with heated cab which I do use for snow etc. 3510 Now has 160 + hours and has never had to be stopped and run high to clear def. Do I have a factory bad thermostat or indicator? Have others had this "not heating up to normal" indication? Bob


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Easy thing to do is buy a "laser" temp. gun off the web for 20.00{harbor frt} & SEE if its cold.


----------

